# gentoo-sources-2.6.24: dazuko fails

## mantoo

since upgrading from 2.6.23-r6 to 2.6.24 i cant remerge dazuko anymore. here the error:

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4 to /

 * dazuko-2.3.4.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size  :Wink:  ...                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                             [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                                                            [ ok ]

 * checking dazuko-2.3.4.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.24-gentoo

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking dazuko-2.3.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4 ...

checking host system type... Linux

checking for make utility... ok (make)

checking for C compiler... ok (cc)

kernel build source in /usr/src/linux... yes

acquiring Linux kernel code configuration... ok

checking if Linux is RSBAC patched... no

checking if devfs is enabled... no

discovered host system... Linux (2.6.24)

checking if security module support is enabled... yes

verifying capabilities are not built-in... ok

locating LSM API header... ok

identifying LSM API (this can take a while)... ok

identifying device API... ok

inspecting class type... ok (class)

inspecting suspend function... ok (suspend2)

inspecting task_struct structure... ok (using parent)

disabling ON_CLOSE events (not available for Linux 2.6 LSM)

configure: creating Makefile

configure: creating library/Makefile

configure: creating example_c/Makefile

./configure successful

=======================

 Configuration summary

=======================

module events = ON_OPEN ON_EXEC

devfs support = no

rsbac support = no

stacking support = yes

module debug = no

library 1.x compatibility = yes

 * Converting Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                          [ ok ]

 * Preparing dazuko module

make -C /usr/src/linux M="/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4" modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_core.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_transport.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26_lsm.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26.o

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26.c: In Funktion »xp_sys_hook«:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26.c:894: Fehler: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »unregister_security«

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26.c: In Funktion »xp_sys_unhook«:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26.c:975: Fehler: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »mod_unreg_security«

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26.o] Fehler 1

make[2]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26_lsm.c:24:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26_lsm.h:654: Fehler: unbekanntes Feld »unregister_security« in Initialisierung angegeben

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26_lsm.h:654: Warnung: Initialisierung von inkompatiblem Zeigertyp

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26_lsm.c: In Funktion »dazuko_security_unregister_security«:

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26_lsm.c:47: Fehler: »struct security_operations« hat kein Element namens »unregister_security«

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26_lsm.c:47: Fehler: »struct security_operations« hat kein Element namens »unregister_security«

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26_lsm.c:47: Fehler: »struct security_operations« hat kein Element namens »unregister_security«

/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26_lsm.c:47: Fehler: »struct security_operations« hat kein Element namens »unregister_security«

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4/dazuko_linux26_lsm.o] Fehler 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/work/dazuko-2.3.4] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.24-gentoo'

make: *** [dummy_rule] Fehler 2

 *

 * ERROR: sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   46:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 3408:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *             environment, line 2589:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CC="$(get-KERNEL_CC)" LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS} || diefunc "$FUNCNAME" "$LINENO" "$?" "Unable to make ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}.";

 *  The die message:

 *   Unable to make   dummy_rule.

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/sys-fs/dazuko-2.3.4/temp/environment'.

 *

im sorry, some output is german. i would switch temporarily to english, if needed, pls tell me how to switch too  :Wink: 

----------

## energyman76b

There is nothing you can do.

They changed some stuff about security caps. You can't use 2.X dazuko with .24 anymore. dazuko 3 schould work.

----------

## mantoo

mhm... could u give me any hint where to get it via cvs or svn?

i tried google to find sth by that string: >>gentoo "dazuko 3"<< but got no results...

im having sth in mind reading about somewhere that dazuko 3 is kind of "new designed" and wouldnt work in THAT constellation...

anyone had still some experience with that?

as i actually noticed i had some luck till today, because my present clamav/dazuko config never would have find any viruses... didnt specify any udev rules...  :Smile:  nice to work on linux at this point  :Wink: 

well... at this point im in a kind of a decision-problem; use clam anymore... ? or still f**k it? never had any problems...

so... actually.. is there any alternative? also i think that it does'nt make any sense to "wine" a norton av or sth like that, because they where fit to windows...

and one more question.... are emulated virusses still as dangerous as they would be in usual windows environments? i mean.. i dont know much about assembling stuff... but.. arent things in linux implemented kind of another way as they r in windows?

----------

## energyman76b

I don't know  :Wink: 

Iu just use sophos for the occasional 'check all files' and I am fine so far. Or clamav without dazuko. 

here is 3.0. It might work with 2.6.24 - or not.

http://www.dazuko.org/downloads.shtml

----------

## mantoo

thanks for the tip... i tried to compile dazuko 3 but got some errors...

i think i can live without dazuko until it maybe works again

----------

